# Python wrapper for Oracle Berkeley DB libdb-5.3.so



## Ananth (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi,
I'm currently on FreeBSD11.2.
We've been using Berkeley DB's libdb-4.4.so and bsddb3 python wrapper for interfacing our python in FreeBSD10.1 and then FreeBSD10.4, recompiling it for the particular FreeBSD version each time; and, it has worked fine till we upgraded to FreeBSD11.2 sometime back. 
We're getting a database corruption error from libdb-4.4.so after migrating to FreeBSD11.2 from FreeBSD10.4.
We're using python2.6.

So, we've decided to upgrade the DB to libdb-5.3.so which is natively available on FreeBSD11.2. 
But, the natively available py-bsddb wrapper version is 6.2.5 and that is compatible only with Berkeley DB versions 3 and 4.
Which py-bsdddb version should we use that would be compatible with python2.6 as well as work well with libdb-5.3.so?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2021)

Ananth said:


> I'm currently on FreeBSD11.2.


FreeBSD 11.2 has been end-of-life since October 2019 and is not supported any more. I can't recommend upgrading to 11.4 either as support for the entire 11 branch will end in September 2021.



Ananth said:


> We're using python2.6.


Python 2.6 support ended 8 years ago. As of January 2020 it was completely dropped. 


> Python 2.6.9 is the final security-only source-only maintenance release of the Python 2.6 series. With its release on October 29, 2013, all official support for Python 2.6 has ended. Python 2.6 is no longer being maintained for any purpose.








						PEP 361 – Python 2.6 and 3.0 Release Schedule | peps.python.org
					

Python Enhancement Proposals (PEPs)




					www.python.org


----------



## Ananth (Jun 17, 2021)

Ok.
What would be the py-bsddb version compatible with Oracle Berkeley DB libdb-5.3.so?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2021)

databases/py-bsddb3?


----------

